# FA harsh flavour.



## SarChasm (31/7/18)

Does anyone else experience a really nasty throat harshness when using any FA concentrates?
I'm using at 1% in two recipes and it's the only ingredient I can think of in either recipe that could be the offender.

One of the recipes being
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/page-13#post-614625

The other recipe I'm using FA fresh cream at 1% as well, a cereal recipe I'm experimenting with.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/7/18)

You shouldn't be getting harshness from Cream Fresh, it is one of the most versatile and universally popular flavours. There are flavour profiles, such as peaches and citruses, which can give harsh throat hit. One-off flavours like Flv Persimmon are also renowned for throat razors. But Cream Fresh is just about the furthest thing from harshness that you could vape. 

FA in general are renowned as being quite easy flavours to work with. You might get harshness from their peaches and citruses, as mentioned, but it's not a line renowned for being off in any way. That said, everybody's palate is different and maybe you are just reacting to something in FA that doesn't bother others. Or perhaps it was an expired/spoiled batch. Have you tried single flavour testing the FA concentrates to confirm that it's them?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SarChasm (31/7/18)

RichJB said:


> You shouldn't be getting harshness from Cream Fresh, it is one of the most versatile and universally popular flavours. There are flavour profiles, such as peaches and citruses, which can give harsh throat hit. One-off flavours like Flv Persimmon are also renowned for throat razors. But Cream Fresh is just about the furthest thing from harshness that you could vape.
> 
> FA in general are renowned as being quite easy flavours to work with. You might get harshness from their peaches and citruses, as mentioned, but it's not a line renowned for being off in any way. That said, everybody's palate is different and maybe you are just reacting to something in FA that doesn't bother others. Or perhaps it was an expired/spoiled batch. Have you tried single flavour testing the FA concentrates to confirm that it's them?



Tempted to doing that between now and the weekend.
With regards to single flavour testing cream fresh, how long a steep does it need?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bjorncoetsee (31/7/18)

Have u steeped them at all? Even at least 3days? Could even be ur pg or ur nic. Only use Gold nic, very smooth others is harsh

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SarChasm (31/7/18)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Have u steeped them at all? Even at least 3days? Could even be ur pg or ur nic. Only use Gold nic, very smooth others is harsh



Both recipes were steeped a month before cracking the seal.
Used Scrawny in PG.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (31/7/18)

Like most creams, Cream Fresh does need a few days to settle. But that doesn't matter. If it's going to be harsh, it will be harshest fresh mixed. If you had used FA Vienna Cream and reported an off-note, I could understand it as Vienna has an acetone note for the first day or two before it steeps out. But Cream Fresh is well behaved and mild. If there is something off about your bottle of it or it just doesn't suit your palate, you should pick it up immediately off the shake.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (31/7/18)

SarChasm said:


> Both recipes were steeped a month before cracking the seal.
> Used Scrawny in PG.


I personally find scrawny to be rather harsh.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## SarChasm (31/7/18)

craigb said:


> I personally find scrawny to be rather harsh.



I didn't actually consider the nic, as I've used Scrawny in other mixes that came out smooth. It's just the two mixes mentioned above that goes straight to the throat.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (31/7/18)

Mixed a juice last night with fruits and fresh cream FA an no harsh hits. 0mg juice.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## franshorn (31/7/18)

@SarChasm 
The last batch of Kiwi Double I got seems to be the culprit. I also mix that SWAK mix, and only in the last batch with a fresh bottle of Kiwi double I get some razor throat. Also using Scrawny Gecko PG nic, but my other mixes are fine.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

